# need some advice



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi there, i've never owned a spl meter but i'm thinking of getting one.
i have absolutely no experience with one but a radio shack analogue spl meter was recommended to me.
can someone tell me if this is a good meter to get(radio shack 33-2050/radio shack 33-4050) or should i get a new digital one.
also, what is the differece of the rs 33-2050 and the rs33-4050, they are both analogue meters.
or do you guys recommend something better.
thanks alot


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The 2050 is the older model of the analog meters. The 4050 is the newer model now sold by Radio Shack. Doesn't really matter whether you purchase the digital or analog if you plan on using it with REW. It's your preference.

We recommend the Galaxy CM-140 SPL over the Radio Shack. It's a far better meter, and more expensive of course. 

brucek


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks bruce, is the REW hard to use


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, you can read and become familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files and see if it's difficult....

brucek


----------

